# Should I start experimenting with street drugs?



## Devon (Oct 28, 2011)

I've had DP/DR for close to 11 years now, and my onset was not due to drugs. In fact, in the last 14 years I have not had any tobacco, alcohol, weed (or harder drugs), or even coffee. I've always been straight about things, somewhat trying to be an athlete and keep a healthy body. But I grow weary of living in this DP reality where nothing seems real, where everyday things are automatic and I feel or care for nothing. I look at others living life and feeling things; I realize that in my reality this is just not possible. I've tried to reason my way out of DP, philosophy, exercise, proper eating, but nothing has worked (I have not tried prescription drugs).

I've been considering experimenting with drugs in hope to break my reality and expand my mind. I'm not sure if it will work or not. I know many people on these boards have gotten DP from weed, but once on DP/DR it can't get worse right? i.e. I will lose nothing in experimenting with mdma, weed, 2c, ketamine and other psychadelics, right? I will always be against dependancies, so I will only try it once or twice to see what it's like in hope to change my reality (this is also the reason I will not at this time try drugs from psychiatrists). Will it work? Advise? Thank you.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Devon said:


> I will lose nothing in experimenting with mdma, weed, 2c, ketamine and other psychadelics, right?


You won't lose anything if you try hard drugs and psychadelics? Is that a serious question? Yes you can go terribly wrong with drugs like LSD. People go insane from drugs like that.

I don't care if I'm being a dick, I'm so sick of people asking stupid fucking questions like, "should I try acid?".

stupid question man, and if you dont agree with me go be fucking stupid and try drugs and tell me how that goes


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

"I will lose nothing in experimenting with mdma, weed, 2c, ketamine and other psychadelics, right?"

Have you read posts on this forum since you have joined?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Im gunna be biased since i still use drugs even tho they are the reason i got dp/dr, stims and mdma dont affect my dp/dr or anxiety for that matter at all from what i can tell, same goes for depressants. Not to sure about taking hallucinogenics tho, ive done 2ci a few times with this and i dont really think it makes anything worse but i can say its def a hell of a time.

Like Jayd said tho you can still lose a fuck ton by using any psychoactive drug, if you are dead set about trying work your way up with what you do, dont jump straight into powerful chemicals and high doses, try light drugs, (alcohol/weed/caffeine/low dose narcotics) and see how you react.

edit: you really should go give psychiatric meds a try before you go and jump into rec drugs, those could def help you alot more than street drugs.


----------



## Dann (Feb 8, 2011)

from my experiences with shrooms, lcd, dmt, 2csomething, psychedelics are not to be taken lightly. if you go into a trip with a bad mindset you won't be a happy camper. mdma is kind of fun while you're on it but once you come down you are right back where you started. "but once on DP/DR it can't get worse right?" it can always be worse


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, you definitely should. Even though I've never tried LSD or MDMA, I really believe -because of the stories I've heard- that they, given the proper state of mind and preparation, can shift your perception and create a life-changing experience in only one use.

Most people think that they are just party drugs, but they are really not. The emotional insight that one goes through while doing them is real, the drug is ONLY a tool to get what you are looking for. If you are stuck, you probably need a little external help to have that "catharsis" you are certainly needing.



Jayd said:


> You won't lose anything if you try hard drugs and psychadelics? Is that a serious question? Yes you can go terribly wrong with drugs like LSD. People go insane from drugs like that.
> 
> I don't care if I'm being a dick, I'm so sick of people asking stupid fucking questions like, "should I try acid?".
> 
> stupid question man, and if you dont agree with me go be fucking stupid and try drugs and tell me how that goes


Well, I think that's a very stupid and close-minded answer. What you said is true for people who have "normal" lifes (or states of mind), but if the guy, having a completely healthy life, still feels like shit (i.e. nothing seems real to him, things are automatic and he feels or cares for nothing, etc.), then why not? He has nothing to lose after all...

And I believe that if drugs have the power to get people to this state, they also have power to revert it. There's no need to just assume drugs = bad.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Man are you out of your mind. Dp/Dr can always get worse. Trying street drugs is probally the most stupid thing to do. I know you want to break free from this hell but that's not the way to go.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Do drugs if you want, but don't be surprised if they do nothing / make it worse.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Quarter Pounder said:


> Well, I think that's a very stupid and close-minded answer. What you said is true for people who have "normal" lifes (or states of mind), but if the guy, having a completely healthy life, still feels like shit (i.e. nothing seems real to him, things are automatic and he feels or cares for nothing, etc.), then why not? He has nothing to lose after all...
> 
> And I believe that if drugs have the power to get people to this state, they also have power to revert it. There's no need to just assume drugs = bad.


I'm not trying to say I'm right and your wrong, but honestly I don't think what I said is "opinion" in this case. I would definitely say it's fact that it is a stupid idea.

Would a doctor ever say, "well you can try an anti-depressant or you can simply go buy crack instead if you think you'd like that better".

Street drugs are bad, it's not opinion. And people don't just say there bad for the hell of it. It can really fuck you up mentally or physically. I don't even know why you would defend it.

Tell me I'm wrong, give me a negative vote, I don't care. I never heard a recovery story were the secret was LSD or cocaine.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Jayd said:


> I'm not trying to say I'm right and your wrong, but honestly I don't think what I said is "opinion" in this case. I would definitely say it's fact that it is a stupid idea.
> 
> Would a doctor ever say, "well you can try an anti-depressant or you can simply go buy crack instead if you think you'd like that better".
> 
> ...


Not a fact, just incorrect. Street drugs are not "bad" because they reside in the realm of personal preference and aesthetics. The term "bad" is a moral term, not one that should be applied to such things.

Sure you can put forward the notion that street drugs are unhealthy, but unhealthy isn't bad, it's just, well, unhealthy!

Also, what about the use of morphine (heroin) in hospitals? What about the amphetamines they give to kids for their "ADHD"? What about marijuana that's used for pain relief in cancer patients? And what about all the other drugs that are given out by doctors that are also illegal without a medical prescription?


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

why would you not try prescription drugs before you try street drugs? lol

i'm just saying, the lesser of the two evils is always wiser.


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

Jayd said:


> I'm not trying to say I'm right and your wrong, but honestly I don't think what I said is "opinion" in this case. I would definitely say it's fact that it is a stupid idea.
> 
> Would a doctor ever say, "well you can try an anti-depressant or you can simply go buy crack instead if you think you'd like that better".
> 
> ...


Ehhh.....actually there have been two reported instances on this site of people recovering by taking "street" drugs. One was from Ayahuasca and the other got cured from shrooms. You can just search those key words if you don't believe me they're on here.....Another thing is your post is definitely opinion....the active ingredients in "street" drugs are usually similar to active ingredients in various prescription meds....i.e Methamphetamine, Amphetamine, Opiates....the only difference is doctors tell you one's ok and the other's not. And I don't think the kid was talking about getting bat shit out of his mind on anything he can find, he obviously is just looking for some means to change his thought patterns and/or perceptions on life. The same thing anti-depressants are for might I add. So yes your post was definitely opinion.

Anyhow to answer your question OP I would personally advise to stay away from ketamine and LSD. They both have dissociative properties and could leave you worse off then you are now. If you wanna try anything stick with MDMA, Weed, and MAYBE a low dose of shrooms. Since you've never done drugs though it would probably be best to stay away from shrooms as well. But yea if anything go for MDMA and Weed.


----------



## Devon (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I am not looking to do any drug regularly, which is why I'm not doing prescription meds (which, from what I've heard, have their effect over time). I'm just wanting to try to expand my mind by doing something I've never tried. I'm not looking to get high to feel good; I want to learn from that one experience and move on. It might not work, I don't know. And for sure I'll take "safe" doses... I've been around enough people on various drugs to be smart about it I think. I was mainly seeking opinions on if my DP/DR can get worse from it, and if one can alter their perception of life this way. There are books dedicated to this subject (eg. Pihkal), and I've seen people change radically from the experience. I feel so deeply rooted in my current world atm; anything to break that seems like it would be good. But I'm a bit afraid of the DP getting worse...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

no, it's still a bad idea to try it once and see if you get a benefit out of it. the risk benefit analysis on that is ridiculously heavy on the risk side. and some of them, even if you have no intent on doing them again, are so addictive you might not be able to do them once. experimenting with any of those for any reason is never a good idea. ****unless. you're under the closest supervision of a dr who's beyond an expert in such things and has a valid theory with heaps of evidence to suggest something. but otherwise, it's not a good idea to get into substances at all


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> no, it's still a bad idea to try it once and see if you get a benefit out of it. the risk benefit analysis on that is ridiculously heavy on the risk side. and some of them, even if you have no intent on doing them again, are so addictive you might not be able to do them once. experimenting with any of those for any reason is never a good idea. ****unless. you're under the closest supervision of a dr who's beyond an expert in such things and has a valid theory with heaps of evidence to suggest something. but otherwise, it's not a good idea to get into substances at all


Drugs like mdma Lsd and shrooms aren't addictive in the least bit. Ketamine has addictive properties and so do things like Meth and heroin. Xanax, which is often prescribed by doctors for anxiety, is extremely addictive. Most prescription meds are addictive.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

addiction isnt the only issue. these things can do brain damage. they could land you in jail. there's not a "good" valid reason to just try them to see how they feel......especially if you're only doing it once......what do you need to know how it feels for? if you arent going to feel it again......


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> addiction isnt the only issue. these things can do brain damage. they could land you in jail. there's not a "good" valid reason to just try them to see how they feel......especially if you're only doing it once......what do you need to know how it feels for? if you arent going to feel it again......


He should go give them a try, imho taking mdma/hallucinogens are something most people should experience in life, the feeling and trip can be the best feeling ever and can be profoundly good for you.


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> addiction isnt the only issue. these things can do brain damage. they could land you in jail. there's not a "good" valid reason to just try them to see how they feel......especially if you're only doing it once......what do you need to know how it feels for? if you arent going to feel it again......


I agree with Auldie....I think most people should experience it at least once.....and he distinctly said the reason he wants to try them is to alter his life perspective which he hasn't able to do in 11 years by traditional means. He's not just wanting to feel good he wants to try and counteract his negative mindset with a positive experience, sounds like a valid reason to me. Also, you can search online if you dont believe me, but MDMA has been shown to aid people dealing with PTSD and suffering anxiety from past trauma. There are lots of qualified Phychiatrists who have stated the potential benefit of MDMA just search it on Youtube.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Auldie said:


> He should go give them a try, imho taking mdma/hallucinogens are something most people should experience in life, the feeling and trip can be the best feeling ever and can be profoundly good for you.


Forgive my typing stinks tonight.

I have no clue why I can barely see the type here, I have a new laptop and it's awesome. Anyway, my 2 cents ... the logic here is flawed ... e.g. post hoc ergo proper hoc ... we are combining apples and oranges and how they affect unique individuals.

You couldn't pay me to take any rec drug -- I call them rec -- save coffee and a few glasses of wine/alcohol a YEAR. I shouldn't even be using coffee.

I would absolutely try REGULATED medication first (and I don't mean MJ which is given for PAIN and NAUSEA relief for cancer patients). If you receive a prescription for something, you know it is controlled by the FDA. You know what's in it, you know what it's basic effects and side effects will be and you can make an overall intelligent decision about using them.

I'm so surprised that many people here seem to have gotten DP/DR FROM MJ, and other "recreational" drugs ... hence you couldn't pay me a BILLION dollars to smoke a joint. Never have, never will.

And there are clear medical studies that illustrate the two components of MJ if not balanced properly can cause even transient psychosis. And if someone has a PREDISPOSITION to some mental disorder you have a greater chance of kicking it into gear. And I've noted here that many have been medicating anxiety BEFORE the DP/DR onset.

A drug you buy that is not CONTROLLED -- that is you know what you're getting at minimum -- could be made of anything under the sun aside from what it says it's made of. BOTTOM LINE: WOULD YOU TRUST A DRUG MADE UNDER CONTROLLED CONDITIONS BY A PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY, OR A DRUG SOMEONE COOKED UP IN HIS GARAGE? THAT ALONE WOULD GIVE ME PAUSE. There is some vicious stuff out there that can simply make you sick.

And though the tests with Ayahuasca are indicating it may help with ADDICTION and may actually be patented for that use, and hallucinogens are being studied for use in other disorders such as schizophrenia, I'd wait for the data to come out.

Meantime, I've had the best luck with Klonopin and Lamictal. I would say what has been researched as most effective are anti-convulsants (NOT ALL THE BENZOS, just Klonopin), and others such as Lamictal, Neurontin, etc. And you should take these under a doctor's supervision, and be monitored.

ALL DRUGS THAT EXIST HAVE THE POTENTIAL TO GIVE YOU PROBLEMS, EVEN ASPIRIN. If you have a bad reaction to a recreational drug, I'd say a doctor is going to have a more difficult time helping you out as well. I can say that from first hand experience as my mother was a psychiatrist. 1960s-1980s. FREQUENTLY when she got an ER call from the hospital to come into the psych ward at 3am, where someone was absolutely psychotic ... my mother would have to sort out if it was rec-drug onset psychosis or an actual medical condition such as mania or schizophrenia. Frequently blood tests would reveal a patient had taken a combination of street drugs. There were enough of those patients I heard of as a kid, I thought -- good God, I already have an altered state of consciousness, why risk it for "fun."

I am a very long-timer. I hate it. Yet I truly believe it is neurological in origin. DP/DR, anxiety, etc. I was recounting the cases of dizziness before onset the other night -- I had a major dizzy spell for weeks right before my DP/DR hit hard as a teen. I've heard that story a million times.

Also, yeah, maybe on my bucket list I'll try a rec drug, but it's unlikely. The worst thing to lose control of is your mind. I have no clue why someone would find that an experience everyone should have.
BUT EVERYONE HAS A RIGHT TO DO WHATEVER THEY WISH.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

omg Dreamer, I was dizzy the night before I got DP, then the next day I woke up and was DP'd!


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

Dreamer* said:


> Forgive my typing stinks tonight.
> 
> I have no clue why I can barely see the type here, I have a new laptop and it's awesome. Anyway, my 2 cents ... the logic here is flawed ... e.g. post hoc ergo proper hoc ... we are combining apples and oranges and how they affect unique individuals.
> 
> ...


Fair enough....everyone's entitled to their own opinion I get that. My only thing though, is people who've never been apart of "drug world" assume that its sketchy as hell and all the drugs are cut with terrible unspeakable things that'll ruin your mind and its just not like that at all. When you're getting MDMA you know when you've got it if its MDMA or not its not in a pill form and couldn't be cut with anything without you being able to see. Shrooms are.....shrooms. They grow in the ground they're natural and they look like normal mushrooms....there's no way you could take shrooms and it actually be something else. The things that get cut with other drugs are things like Heroin....Meth.....Sometimes LSD....and Coke.

But I agree with you....drugs aren't for everyone and everyone has they're own choice I just think its a little ignorant/immature to just blatantly call someone stupid and make such harsh judgements on subjects they no little about.....And I wasn't referrring to you...


----------



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gmo said:


> Fair enough....everyone's entitled to their own opinion I get that. My only thing though, is people who've never been apart of "drug world" assume that its sketchy as hell and all the drugs are cut with terrible unspeakable things that'll ruin your mind and its just not like that at all. When you're getting MDMA you know when you've got it if its MDMA or not its not in a pill form and couldn't be cut with anything without you being able to see. Shrooms are.....shrooms. They grow in the ground they're natural and they look like normal mushrooms....there's no way you could take shrooms and it actually be something else. The things that get cut with other drugs are things like Heroin....Meth.....Sometimes LSD....and Coke.
> 
> But I agree with you....drugs aren't for everyone and everyone has they're own choice I just think its a little ignorant/immature to just blatantly call someone stupid and make such harsh judgements on subjects they no little about.....And I wasn't referrring to you...


I gotta disagree brother. When you say that you 'know' if your MDMA is cut with something else - you cannot know that without having access to a lab and having the skills of a Pharmacist. And just because something is natural doesn't mean it isn't harmful, there are many species of mushroom that look just like the magic mushroom that will poison you with deadly neurotoxins.

To the OP - have you seen the movie "requiem for a dream"? Watch that and see if you still wanna experiment with street drugs. I see the harm that illegal drugs do some days because I am forced with my job to go into bad areas/dodgy flat complexes some days to disconnect the power of people who don't pay their bills. Ninety percent of the time these people are drug users, some of them grow marajuana inside their flats that we find, some threaten us with needles that they have just injected heroin with. It leads you down a bad path and is not worth it. Sure there are some 'legal' drugs that can harm you too like alcohol, but not as much as some of the illegal drugs.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

I would try prescription drugs before street drugs.

After that - go nuts with street shit, see if it helps u - although i bet it won't.


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

snowcat3030 said:


> I gotta disagree brother. When you say that you 'know' if your MDMA is cut with something else - you cannot know that without having access to a lab and having the skills of a Pharmacist. And just because something is natural doesn't mean it isn't harmful, there are many species of mushroom that look just like the magic mushroom that will poison you with deadly neurotoxins.
> 
> To the OP - have you seen the movie "requiem for a dream"? Watch that and see if you still wanna experiment with street drugs. I see the harm that illegal drugs do some days because I am forced with my job to go into bad areas/dodgy flat complexes some days to disconnect the power of people who don't pay their bills. Ninety percent of the time these people are drug users, some of them grow marajuana inside their flats that we find, some threaten us with needles that they have just injected heroin with. It leads you down a bad path and is not worth it. Sure there are some 'legal' drugs that can harm you too like alcohol, but not as much as some of the illegal drugs.


MDMA is a fine white powder the only other white powders it could be cut with is either Coke or Ketamine.....both of which have EXTREMELY different effects than MDMA there's no way someone could sell you one of those in place of MDMA and you not know it. I'm not saying drugs are good or anything like that I'm just saying most people who've never done them view them in the most extremist way. Requiem is just a movie....there's such a thing as moderation, there are people who lose themselves to drugs but there are TONS of people who do their research and take them responsibly and are just fine. You just never hear about those people cause those aren't the ones on the news overdosing and stealing shit and ruining their lives. There's always a middle ground its not just sober or bat shit crazy on drugs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Gmo said:


> MDMA is a fine white powder the only other white powders it could be cut with is either Coke or Ketamine.....both of which have EXTREMELY different effects than MDMA there's no way someone could sell you one of those in place of MDMA and you not know it. I'm not saying drugs are good or anything like that I'm just saying most people who've never done them view them in the most extremist way. Requiem is just a movie....there's such a thing as moderation, there are people who lose themselves to drugs but there are TONS of people who do their research and take them responsibly and are just fine. You just never hear about those people cause those aren't the ones on the news overdosing and stealing shit and ruining their lives. There's always a middle ground its not just sober or bat shit crazy on drugs.


This right here, people make out rec drugs to be the worst thing ever when they really are not, ofcourse im not saying that they amazingly safe but generally they are mild when used in moderation. From my experience with doing drugs and ive done quite a bit ive never had an major side effect (save dp ofcourse







) the psych meds im on right now have been worse than any rec drug ive ever used in terms of side effects. And i agree Gmo when you get pure mdma you know exactly what youre getting, has to be one of the cleanest highs you can get imo.


----------



## nowhereboy (Sep 28, 2011)

ahh the good old drug debate. I was dead against "street drugs", looking back i was pretty narrowminded about the whole thing. Then at a party after splitting with my girlfreind and thinking fuck it, tried ecstacy. My god, its like someone pulled the wool from my eyes and boy did i like what i was seeing. Easily the most enjoyable night of my life, absolute heavan. I can see both sides of the argument. After using certain drugs you kinda feel like you have learnt somthing that non drug users will never know, but at what price does this knowledge come? Im not gonna lie, i fell for the partying lifestyle after that night and it ended up fucking me up.


----------



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe some rec drugs are okay in moderation and small doses like alcohol. I have 1 standard drink some days and it can completely cure my OCD and make me forget about DP for a night. But I wouldn't trust illegal drugs - BECAUSE you honestly don't know what is in them. Could be anything. At least with legit government regulated labs and breweries you can be 99.999% sure the substance is what it says it is. I know when I take my prozac that is contains exactly 20mgs of fluoxitine and that a medical doctor who has studied the subject for years rcommended it for me. Street drugs are mostly made in dirty sheds by crims that want to make money who have the morals of rock spiders. They will save money by cutting their drugs with ANYTHING, and if you get an extra high of that bleach in it - they saved money and you thought it has good 'shit'.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

snowcat3030 said:


> Maybe some rec drugs are okay in moderation and small doses like alcohol. I have 1 standard drink some days and it can completely cure my OCD and make me forget about DP for a night. But I wouldn't trust illegal drugs - BECAUSE you honestly don't know what is in them. Could be anything. At least with legit government regulated labs and breweries you can be 99.999% sure the substance is what it says it is. I know when I take my prozac that is contains exactly 20mgs of fluoxitine and that a medical doctor who has studied the subject for years rcommended it for me. Street drugs are mostly made in dirty sheds by crims that want to make money who have the morals of rock spiders. They will save money by cutting their drugs with ANYTHING, and if you get an extra high of that bleach in it - they saved money and you thought it has good 'shit'.


Agree 100%. But recall, kids today die from "chugging alcohol" and use their parents' Rx medications and end up sick or dead.

It's not the drug, but what you do with it.

MDMA by being a powder can be mixed with flour or comet cleanser and there are plenty of stories of both.

If you want more information on drugs and mental illness in general: http://www.samhsa.gov/
Interesting article:
http://www.samhsa.gov/newsroom/advisories/1111025907.aspx

*Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration*
And a recent article noted on the page ...

Date: 11/3/2011 12:05 AM
Media Contact: SAMHSA Press Office
Telephone: 240-276-2130

*Hospital emergency department visits involving the misuse of the muscle relaxant drug carisoprodol have doubled over five years, study shows
Misusing the drug in combinations with other substances can increase its health risks*

I am still utterly surprised that people here are terrified by "Big Pharma" but not by gangs who cook meth in basements (and blow up their garage), sell X to minors. To me it isn't a matter of demonizing illegal drugs. There is some argument for LEGALIZING all of these drugs so they can be "quality controlled" ... just as prostitution is legal in some countries so women aren't beaten to death, get sick from AIDS, or pass on STDs.

There's a question. Look into the history of cigarettes. When marketed when I was a girl ... before I was born, cigarettes were said to be good for your health. In 1963 or thereabouts the Surgeon General required that a health warning be placed on the label. You know that if you smoke, you can get lung cancer, premature aging, COPD, etc., etc. Your family can get second hand smoke. Good lord PETS get sick from second hand smoke -- tumors and such -- yes I have legitimate articles on that as my friend is a Veterinarian of 35 years.

You may think it is better to legalize all of these drugs. What is difficult for those NOT in the "drug culture" is to see people so sick from the drugs they take, not taking care of their children, in jail or committing crimes to GET the drugs, etc.

I agree with Phoenix. Maybe when I'm 70, and if I'm still DP, or if I'm on my death bed -- heck, I might try a good hallucinogen.

At that time I will have NOTHING to lose.
And right now, I'm on an anti-cancer drug -- 1 year and 3 month survivor, which will hopefully give me a long full life, however, it can also cause other TYPES of cancer. Chemotherapy for cancer is what you take so you don't die of the cancer, and chemotherapy can kill you in and of itself.

Again, pick your poison, but go into whatever you do with as much knowledge as you can get. I see drugs sold on the street, or illegally at a party RISKY. And I'm also glad I've never smoked a cigarette. I understand from many friends it is SO damned hard to stop smoking, even if you are having health problems from it.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

COCAINE!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

snowcat3030 said:


> Maybe some rec drugs are okay in moderation and small doses like alcohol. I have 1 standard drink some days and it can completely cure my OCD and make me forget about DP for a night. But I wouldn't trust illegal drugs - BECAUSE you honestly don't know what is in them. Could be anything. At least with legit government regulated labs and breweries you can be 99.999% sure the substance is what it says it is. I know when I take my prozac that is contains exactly 20mgs of fluoxitine and that a medical doctor who has studied the subject for years rcommended it for me. Street drugs are mostly made in dirty sheds by crims that want to make money who have the morals of rock spiders. They will save money by cutting their drugs with ANYTHING, and if you get an extra high of that bleach in it - they saved money and you thought it has good 'shit'.


While i do agree with you on you know what youre getting from government regulated drugs, the whole drugs can be cut with anything is alot more bs than you think it is, while it does happen that sometimes drugs are but with weird substances, 90% if the time its nothing you wouldnt see in things like tylenol. Cutting something with bleach or comet cleanser its extremely costly to who ever is making the drug and wont make very good profits...flour would be perfectly fine to be cut with tbh.

Hell if you wanted to make sure you know what youre getting you can get literally any drug on the internet from trusted sources, it may be very illegal but its a way and even then in Canada i can get hundreds of research stimulants/hallucinogens/depressants and what ever else legally from research companys. And if the OP is still reading this def give psychiatric meds a go before rec drugs.


----------



## Devon (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. I'm probably going to venture the route, and I'll update what effect it had ultimately. I'm still sort of on the fence... If I take mdma and become all happy (recall that's really not what I'm aiming for directly), what if it's the happiest I've ever been, and maybe ever will be? I can see this "enlightening" being negtive as well... I've never wanted to believe that ignorance is bliss, but the fact remains that I do not want to spend the rest of my life comparing my happiness level to a drug I once took (and how my everyday life pales in comparison). I've known a person who did cocaine a few times in his life (he stopped cause his friend ODed and died), but 10 years later he is still thinking every single day how much fun it was and how nothing has ever been nearly as fun in his life since. Kinda sounds like I want the blue pill huh? I don't even remember what happiness is.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Devon said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I'm probably going to venture the route, and I'll update what effect it had ultimately. I'm still sort of on the fence... If I take mdma and become all happy (recall that's really not what I'm aiming for directly), what if it's the happiest I've ever been, and maybe ever will be? I can see this "enlightening" being negtive as well... I've never wanted to believe that ignorance is bliss, but the fact remains that I do not want to spend the rest of my life comparing my happiness level to a drug I once took (and how my everyday life pales in comparison). I've known a person who did cocaine a few times in his life (he stopped cause his friend ODed and died), but 10 years later he is still thinking every single day how much fun it was and how nothing has ever been nearly as fun in his life since. Kinda sounds like I want the blue pill huh? I don't even remember what happiness is.


Listen, I have to be straight with you here because you sound very naive about all this.

Drugs are not a big deal ok? The only people who believe drugs are a huge issue are normally those who have never tried them and so have no reference experience with which to comment.

MDMA will probably (if its decent quality) make you feel great, but bear in mind there can quite often be a crippling comedown the day after or a couple of days after you do it.

Everything in moderation - the person you mentioned sounds pretty pathetic to be honest. Coke could never make you that happy, he's clearly inexperienced with it.. it just turns you into an overly narcissistic twat who noone enjoys being around.

Listen, theres so much shit information out there about drugs, alot of times its from people with no experience - don't listen to them.. form your own conclusions.

Your looking into it WAY too much. MDMA is not going to be 'enlightening' or any of this, it's just a party drug that makes you feel really sweet.. end of.


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

Midnight said:


> Listen, I have to be straight with you here because you sound very naive about all this.
> 
> Drugs are not a big deal ok? The only people who believe drugs are a huge issue are normally those who have never tried them and so have no reference experience with which to comment.
> 
> ...


You're the one that seems pretty naive about the whole thing in my opinion. MDMA isn't just a party drug. It started out being used in pschotherapy, look up Leo Zeff if you don't believe me. And from there it started popping up in clubs and on the rave scene. So no its not always just party and dance all night and it could in fact be very enlightening depending on the circumstances in which you take it. And who's to say the kid couldn't have that much fun on Coke. Drugs have different effects on everyone and you don't turn into a narcissistic bastard from doing it a few times, those people are the coke fiends that get addicted to it. Coke made me very happy. Me and my friends just sat around and talked all night it was pretty nice.


----------



## 39417 (Nov 18, 2011)

Jayd said:


> You won't lose anything if you try hard drugs and psychadelics? Is that a serious question? Yes you can go terribly wrong with drugs like LSD. People go insane from drugs like that.
> 
> I don't care if I'm being a dick, I'm so sick of people asking stupid fucking questions like, "should I try acid?".
> 
> stupid question man, and if you dont agree with me go be fucking stupid and try drugs and tell me how that goes


yeah my mans right here speaks the truth.


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 23, 2011)

You can't "experiment" with street drugs, not in a clinical sense. Because you never know what chemicals and how much you are taking. People selling street drugs are criminal; it's not like they have any kind of scruples or integrity. Timothy Leary gave LSD such a bad rap that doing any sort of clinical tests with it are now very restricted. And yes it can always get worse. Watch some videos about soldiers who participated in experiments to study the effectiveness of LSD as a chemical weapon; they are in a pretty bad state. James Bulger participated in MK-ULTRA experiments to obtain an early release from prison. He said he had frequent problems later because of it. If it's bad enough to give ****** nightmares what would it do to a normal person?


----------



## dextobra (Jan 19, 2012)

Dissociative disorders might get worse indeed.

There are people who start not remembering things they did 5 minutes before. They start finding clothes they don't remember buying. They start finding writings they don't remember having written. They don't know whether they did something or imagined doing it. Don't play too much on it. Not even mentioning the fact that LSD & things alike might work as a trigger for psychosis. But then, you'll be the last to know it.


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, seeing this thread I see that most people in this forum are very afraid of everything and very short-sighted and brainwashed. To those who dismiss completely the use of substances like MDMA or LSD to change your already fucked up life perception, what _do _you recommend?
Many of you say that one should only take drugs prescribed by their doctors, but really, have your doctors ever prescribed you anthing that actually worked? No, otherwise you wouldn't be here. So, is "eating healthy, sleeping well, socializing and disctracting yourself" the answer? Clearly not, as OP stated it, you can do all that and your DPD won't move one inch.

So, your advice really is to suck it up. Very fucking pathetic.
Instead of taking a risk (I know, it is a risk, things might get worse but they could get very much better too, like some people describe after taking pyschodelic drugs) you'd rather just learn to live with it. What the fuck are you doing?

I hope you guys don't grow old and wake up one day realizing that you've wasted your whole life just lying there and waiting for something that wasn't going to happen.


----------



## lamexicanaaa (May 12, 2012)

I just posted a new topic about how I took MDMA just a couple of weeks ago and it reverted my dp for a few hours... I felt reborn like i was in my own skin again. I truly feel that there are answers in mdma. I understand that for "normal" people this might have a negative effect and maybe even give dp/ dr but for people who already have it it might be a good way to overcome it.


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

Devon said:


> I've had DP/DR for close to 11 years now, and my onset was not due to drugs. In fact, in the last 14 years I have not had any tobacco, alcohol, weed (or harder drugs), or even coffee. I've always been straight about things, somewhat trying to be an athlete and keep a healthy body. But I grow weary of living in this DP reality where nothing seems real, where everyday things are automatic and I feel or care for nothing. I look at others living life and feeling things; I realize that in my reality this is just not possible. I've tried to reason my way out of DP, philosophy, exercise, proper eating, but nothing has worked (I have not tried prescription drugs).
> 
> I've been considering experimenting with drugs in hope to break my reality and expand my mind. I'm not sure if it will work or not. I know many people on these boards have gotten DP from weed, but once on DP/DR it can't get worse right? i.e. I will lose nothing in experimenting with mdma, weed, 2c, ketamine and other psychadelics, right? I will always be against dependancies, so I will only try it once or twice to see what it's like in hope to change my reality (this is also the reason I will not at this time try drugs from psychiatrists). Will it work? Advise? Thank you.


I don't think what you're asking here is stupid, I'd rather assume it's a cry of desperation.

And I do understand your logic: If, by not consuming any substance that's potentially dangerous to your body, while exercising and eating right and still, nothing works, maybe the opposite will have some positive effect. That is, doing drugs and not giving a shit.

Now, I'm not advocating anything and I agree with Jayd. Essentially, that is a stupid question, but if you're so wanting to try drugs in the first place, you should rather be experiencing prescription drugs.

Set up an appointment with a psychiatrist and start taking a daily drug.

That is the best and safest option.


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

Quarter Pounder said:


> Wow, seeing this thread I see that most people in this forum are very afraid of everything and very short-sighted and brainwashed. To those who dismiss completely the use of substances like MDMA or LSD to change your already fucked up life perception, what _do _you recommend?
> Many of you say that one should only take drugs prescribed by their doctors, but really, have your doctors ever prescribed you anthing that actually worked? No, otherwise you wouldn't be here. So, is "eating healthy, sleeping well, socializing and disctracting yourself" the answer? Clearly not, as OP stated it, you can do all that and your DPD won't move one inch.
> 
> So, your advice really is to suck it up. Very fucking pathetic.
> ...


Oh you are so wrong...

"eating healthy, sleeping well, socializing and distracting yourself" IS the cure.

The thing is, most people don't do it.

And I'll bet 100 bucks that the guy who wrote this post doesn't do this so fiercely as he claims to do.

Street drugs are filled with harmful chemicals that could fuck you up even worse, and make you descent to a point where all you can feel is deep insanity.


----------



## Devon (Oct 28, 2011)

miguelmalato said:


> Oh you are so wrong...
> 
> "eating healthy, sleeping well, socializing and distracting yourself" IS the cure.
> 
> ...


I do feel like I've exhausted all other options but drugs. For the last 4 months I forced myself to do P90x daily (and completed it without missing 1 day), I also regularly went to kickboxing with my roommate. I've tried 1 month long vegan diet, I count all my calories using myfitnesspal and eat healthy. I tried 2 months of going home early and not going out too much and sleeping 8-9 hours. Then I tried the last 2 months to go out partying with friends regularly. I've been seeing a psychiatrist and therapist (not overlapping) for 1.5 years. I also (about 2 years ago) moved to a completely different city where I knew no one and restarted. I have amazing friends who think I'm great. I've kept busy to make time pass by to hitch onto regular life. And so much more. And yet nothing woke me up. I still feel as a zombie, next to zero emotion and severe brain fog. There are random very brief occurences (~minutes) where I feel and feel more alive, but only transient.

I also did a bunch of physical medical tests recently... but that's another story. I will most likely start drugs in 1 week or so. Since my first post, I've gotten drunk a few times and smoked weed, but somehow I remained DP. Being drunk just messed my coordination and put me more on automatic mode. weed was kind of blah.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds to me like you just need to get drunk.


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Man, I also think it always can get worse. I lived on that 'automatic' life for 1 year, and I thought it couldnt get worse. 6 years have passed and it just got worse and worse every year, now I barely can talk to people, feeling confused all the time, with a terrible existencial questionings, and so on. If I had that only 'automatic' life again I would be thank. Think about it.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I would be a bit paranoid with trying street drugs, especially when you never really know what's really in them. People mix more than one drug or cut it with toxic filler stuff just to make money. One thing you can do is somehow control the amount and try just a tiny amount first...just to see if it may have the desired effect. I do that with herbal supplements (cut them up into small pieces) because I've had some strange reactions with some of them. If you use just small amounts for a while then you will get a hint of the effects they might have without overdosing.

I've had a good reaction with just a small amount of pot (I took just one or two drags) and that little bit somehow snapped me out of my dp for a few seconds. When I smoked more the effect never came back. There are studies that have found that very small amounts of cannabis can have dramatic antidepressant effects...but goes away when more is used. That sounds like what happened to me. Unfortunately it's very hard to control the amount of pot that gets absorbed into your system.

You can maybe try hemp tea made from the leaves or stems of the hemp plant (not pot). Since hemp is legal and it has some beneficial anti-anxiety cannabinoids like cannabidiol (CBD) in it, maybe it might help without experimenting with the unpredictable hard stuff. I would try it myself but the only hemp products available here in canada are made from the seeds...which have no cannabidiol.


----------

